# ? about mini sniper hawglights



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone has use the mini sniper hawglights..... Wanted to know if it works good and how far out you can see with it..... Thanks Guys

Here is the link if you want to check it out....

http://www.sniperhawglights.com/


----------



## Mark Charlesworth (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm also interested in hunting hogs at night with my bow and would like to hear anyone's experience, and advice on bow mounted lights.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

here is a link on how to make one yourself for a whole lot cheaper
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86909


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rig you up a laser site and hunt on a moon lit nite....WW


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I just bought a 4 pack of the solar yard lights. Get some clear green or red plastic from the arts and crafts store and tape it over the lights. Mount the lights to 1"by1" pressure treated about 12" long. Use a tie down to mount them at the top of the feeder and put the solar panel on top of the feeder. Works great. You could probably get away with not even putting the colored plastic over the lens as the hogs will get used to it. It pretty low intensity light. The thing your gonna need is a way to light your pins more that anything else. I have tried that little tru glo light and been thru three of them and they all suck.


----------

